# The Eastern Front : Interactive map



## Vergennes

http://english.pobediteli.ru/flash.html


@vostok @BRICSFTW @Nilgiri @AUSTERLITZ @The Sandman @Desert Fox @R!CK @waz @Kaptaan @Blue Marlin @Providence @Penguin @WAJsal

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
4 | Like Like:
14


----------



## The Sandman

Awesome share

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Vergennes said:


> http://english.pobediteli.ru/flash.html
> 
> 
> @vostok @BRICSFTW @Nilgiri @AUSTERLITZ @The Sandman @Desert Fox @R!CK @waz @Kaptaan @Blue Marlin @Providence @Penguin @WAJsal



Yeah saw this quite some time ago.

What I really learned back then was just how much the Soviets retaliated with their own bombing campaigns against Axis cities.

In hindsight, more than anything what really doomed the Germans was Hitler not allowing Guderian to have a freer hand and take a strong calculated risk when the strategy was working out quite well (and to assault moscow when the iron was hot instead of waiting for the rest of front to stabilize/catch up).....and then dismissing him altogether when the harsh lady winter came to fight alongside the Soviets!

It was like if Napoleon suddenly decided to have a lobotomy for no apparent reason in the middle of Austerlitz!

BTW always great to watch this one again. Thanks mate!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TMA

Nilgiri said:


> Yeah saw this quite some time ago.
> 
> What I really learned back then was just how much the Soviets retaliated with their own bombing campaigns against Axis cities.
> 
> In hindsight, more than anything what really doomed the Germans was Hitler not allowing Guderian to have a freer hand and take a strong calculated risk when the strategy was working out quite well (and to assault moscow when the iron was hot instead of waiting for the rest of front to stabilize/catch up).....and then dismissing him altogether when the harsh lady winter came to fight alongside the Soviets!
> 
> It was like if Napoleon suddenly decided to have a lobotomy for no apparent reason in the middle of Austerlitz!
> 
> BTW always great to watch this one again. Thanks mate!


What doomed Hitler was the overwhelming combined might of the Gog and Magog led US, British Empire and of course the Gog and Magog created Soviet Union. The longer the war dragged on the more it would swing in favor of the Allies. It is a testament to the utter grit and resilience of N.S Germany that she managed to fight as well as she did and for as long as she did.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

Vergennes said:


> http://english.pobediteli.ru/flash.html
> 
> 
> @vostok @BRICSFTW @Nilgiri @AUSTERLITZ @The Sandman @Desert Fox @R!CK @waz @Kaptaan @Blue Marlin @Providence @Penguin @WAJsal



Great share bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Desert Fox

Vergennes said:


> http://english.pobediteli.ru/flash.html
> 
> 
> @vostok @BRICSFTW @Nilgiri @AUSTERLITZ @The Sandman @Desert Fox @R!CK @waz @Kaptaan @Blue Marlin @Providence @Penguin @WAJsal


Interesting find. Thanks for the tag!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

excellent find.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

Good share, very informative. Made it sticky.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Providence

Vergennes said:


> http://english.pobediteli.ru/flash.html
> 
> 
> @vostok @BRICSFTW @Nilgiri @AUSTERLITZ @The Sandman @Desert Fox @R!CK @waz @Kaptaan @Blue Marlin @Providence @Penguin @WAJsal



This is pretty neat stuff ! Thanks much !


----------



## LeGenD

Excellent find.


----------

